# Location to stay to visit Yellowstone



## Kelso (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a timeshare reserved at St. George Utah in July to see Bryce Canyon and Zion National Park.  

I know it is at least 8 hours to Yellowstone.  I want to add another week onto this trip to go to Yellowstone since I will be so close.  I know I won't be able to trade for a timeshare week so I am needing help to figure out the best towns to look for lodging in.  I know West Yellowstone is obvious.  Where else do you recommend?  Thanks.


----------



## lorenmd (Oct 29, 2016)

bozeman,montana is a cool little town not too far. not sure about timeshares but you can find air bnb there and they have lots of cool restaurants and shopping


----------



## DianneL (Oct 29, 2016)

*West Yellowstone*

There are a number of motels in West Yellowstone and it is just outside the park.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 29, 2016)

Island Park, ID is 22 miles from the West entrance. it's an easy drive and there are things to do there. You can often rent (or exchange) through Trading Places, or call Timbers Condominiums direct 208-558-7502. http://www.timbersatislandpark.com/

Full disclosure: I own a July week at this resort, and have seen the 'For Rent' and 'Vacancy' signs posted during our stays. Still, if I wanted to rent a Summer week, I wouldn't wait to reserve.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 29, 2016)

+1 for Island Park, if you can get a place.  It's an easy, fast drive directly to West Yellowstone, and the most convenient entrance to the Park. Yellowstone Park has five entrances, but the West Yellowstone entrance is closest to the major things most folks want to see (Old Faithful, the main geysers, etc.)  If you enter the Park from the other entrances, you'll spend a lot of time driving (or waiting in traffic or buffalo jams) to get to what you want to see. West is best, in my opinion.

Staying right in West Yellowstone would be fine, if you need to motel it.  There are many shops, a couple of grocery stores, lots of restaurants, tourist activities, and such there.  But I've found Summer rates at 2* motels were pretty outrageous. 3* and higher were even more.  Supply and demand, I suppose.  Staying at Island Park gave us close-enough accommodations, a relaxing environment, and made the visit very worthwhile. (How can you go wrong standing at the kitchen sink, looking out the window, and watching antelope playing in the field next to the resort? It was great!)

Re: St. George - there are many threads here about what to do in and around that area.  Be sure to search the Tug posts about it.

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 29, 2016)

The Worldmark in West Yellowstone is great, you are right at the west entrance to the park.  I've also stayed at the St George location.  West Yellowstone I liked better as far are the resort and units go.  Very lodge looking.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 30, 2016)

We stayed in Worldmark West Yellowstone and it was perfect. Close to the entrance- like a block away. Loved the location. Made it easy to see different parts of the park each day.

Were also able to visit Earthquake Park in Idaho since it is right on the border. And we even did a day trip to the Tetons from there. Best trip we were ever on and we have been to a lot of places- Alaska, Hawaii, Arizona.....did a lot of National Parks- this was our favorite.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 30, 2016)

lorenmd said:


> bozeman,montana is a cool little town not too far. not sure about timeshares but you can find air bnb there and they have lots of cool restaurants and shopping



Bozeman is too far to stay. We flew into Bozeman and it is a two hour drive to the West entrance from there.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 31, 2016)

Island Park, ID is 22 miles from the West entrance. it's an easy drive and there are things to do there.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 31, 2016)

*Great info DaveNW and PassePartOut on Island Park*

I locked in a great week in Island Park for a lot less money.  Tugger's know so much great information. Huge thank you to both of you. Should be a great vacation. 



DaveNW said:


> +1 for Island Park, if you can get a place.  It's an easy, fast drive directly to West Yellowstone, and the most convenient entrance to the Park. Yellowstone Park has five entrances, but the West Yellowstone entrance is closest to the major things most folks want to see (Old Faithful, the main geysers, etc.)  If you enter the Park from the other entrances, you'll spend a lot of time driving (or waiting in traffic or buffalo jams) to get to what you want to see. West is best, in my opinion.
> 
> Staying right in West Yellowstone would be fine, if you need to motel it.  There are many shops, a couple of grocery stores, lots of restaurants, tourist activities, and such there.  But I've found Summer rates at 2* motels were pretty outrageous. 3* and higher were even more.  Supply and demand, I suppose.  Staying at Island Park gave us close-enough accommodations, a relaxing environment, and made the visit very worthwhile. (How can you go wrong standing at the kitchen sink, looking out the window, and watching antelope playing in the field next to the resort? It was great!)
> 
> ...


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 1, 2016)

Kelso said:


> I have a timeshare reserved at St. George Utah in July to see Bryce Canyon and Zion National Park.



Bryce is one of my all time favorite national parks. It's really gorgeous. The green pine trees contracst beautifully with the bright red and orange rock formations. You will have a great time.

While you're in the area please consider visiting Best Friends Animal Sanctuary. It's in Kanab which is right out the back end of Zion. They offer tours of the sanctuary and there's a small lunch buffet on site that affords fantastic views of Angel's Canyon. It's a very beautiful place. It's tranquil and if you care about animals it's a very nice place to commune with fellow animal-lovers.

http://bestfriends.org/sanctuary/visit-our-utah-sanctuary


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 1, 2016)

Kelso said:


> I locked in a great week in Island Park for a lot less money.  Tugger's know so much great information. Huge thank you to both of you. Should be a great vacation.



Great. It's a good base to explore from. Not a fancy, amenity rich place, but that's not why you go to Yellowstone. Be sure to check out Big Spring just down the road, where the whole Henry's Fork of the Snake comes out of the ground wholly formed, the Harriman Ranch St. Park (they owned Union Pacific RR).  We will also be there in July, so there's a chance our paths may cross.

Jim


----------



## Kelso (Nov 8, 2016)

*Best Friends Sanctuary Was a Great Tip*



VegasBella said:


> Bryce is one of my all time favorite national parks. It's really gorgeous. The green pine trees contracst beautifully with the bright red and orange rock formations. You will have a great time.
> 
> While you're in the area please consider visiting Best Friends Animal Sanctuary. It's in Kanab which is right out the back end of Zion. They offer tours of the sanctuary and there's a small lunch buffet on site that affords fantastic views of Angel's Canyon. It's a very beautiful place. It's tranquil and if you care about animals it's a very nice place to commune with fellow animal-lovers.
> 
> http://bestfriends.org/sanctuary/visit-our-utah-sanctuary



I went and did research.  This is a must do since we love animals.  Thank you for the great idea.


----------



## hsintang (Nov 8, 2016)

Since Yellowstone is enormous, I recommend that you check lodging in the park.  We stayed three locations, east, north, and west side of the park a few years ago and glad we did since the traffic in the park could be really heavy in the summer.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2016)

Glad you found a place at Island Park.  It's a comfortable place to sleep, and maybe explore from.  We stayed there a week, but spent every day inside Yellowstone, so didn't do anything in the area right around Island Park.  Check my trip review of the place for specifics.  Mine is the 6/6/2013 review on this page: http://www.tug2.com/ResortReviews.aspx?Island+Park+Village+Resort&ID=10590

The best breakfast joint in West Yellowstone we found was the Running Bear Pancake House.  It was easy to head for the Park, stop for breakfast, and then head on to explore things.  Great family dining, and good food. http://www.runningbearph.com/

If you're heading to Kanab (cool town!) as you pass out the east side of Zion, be sure to stop at the Thunderbird Restaurant at Mt. Carmel Junction - if only to take a picture of their sign.  (The food wasn't bad either.) http://www.zionnational-park.com/bw3.htm

Dave


----------



## Cornell (Nov 8, 2016)

I, too, have been to Best Friends in Kanab twice.  You can either just visit & tour .  Or you can even volunteer there for a half day or full day.  It's a life-changing experience.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 8, 2016)

*Ditto*



mpumilia said:


> We stayed in Worldmark West Yellowstone and it was perfect. Close to the entrance- like a block away. Loved the location. Made it easy to see different parts of the park each day.
> 
> Were also able to visit Earthquake Park in Idaho since it is right on the border. And we even did a day trip to the Tetons from there. Best trip we were ever on and we have been to a lot of places- Alaska, Hawaii, Arizona.....did a lot of National Parks- this was our favorite.



We did the exact same about 5 years ago.  Stayed in a 2 bedroom with 5 of us.  One of the most enjoyable trips we've ever been on.  Saying a lot considering we've spent a lot of weeks (230 or so) over the past 30 years and most trips are in Gold Crown Resorts.


----------



## LilyPond (Nov 8, 2016)

What a great question, thank you for posting it as I plan to go to Yellowstone sometime soon and appreciate all the great info.  Love the suggestion to stop at Best Friends Animal Sanctuary, what a great idea.  

Have a wonderful time and let us know how your stay goes!!!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 12, 2016)

It depends on what your interests are in going to Yellowstone.

If it is observing/photographing wildlife, my advice is to stay INSIDE the park.  My favorite places are the cabins at either Roosevelt or Lake.  They are primitive in that there will be no TVs there (a good thing in my opinion), and you will have a choice of in-suite bathrooms or shared.

When staying outside of the park, even in West Yellowstone . . . you will have long drives (about 90+ minutes) to the prime wildlife viewing areas of the Hayden or Lamar Valleys.

If your main interest are the thermo-features (geysers, etc), then I would agree that West Yellowstone is ideal.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 12, 2016)

hsintang said:


> Since Yellowstone is enormous, I recommend that you check lodging in the park.  We stayed three locations, east, north, and west side of the park a few years ago and glad we did since the traffic in the park could be really heavy in the summer.



Excellent advice!  I have stayed at several of the areas inside the park . . . sometimes camping (Canyon, Lake and Grant) . . . and sometimes in the rustic cabins (Roosevelt & Lake).

I wouldn't stay at the busier area hotels, especially at Old Faithful.  (You couldn't pay me to stay there!)


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 13, 2016)

We got great photos of Wildlife even though we stayed at West Yellowstone. But yes- it is a huge park and for certain there are areas you will never get to.


----------



## humor_monger (Nov 18, 2016)

Focus on specific areas in Yellowstone for each day. For instance one day would be the geysers area, one day up around Mammoth Hot Springs and out the NE exit through the Lamar Valley, one day the east side along the Yellowstone River, etc.


----------

